# Road Type Bike Suggestions



## John_JCB (May 3, 2007)

I have been riding a Windsor Knight for the last few years and have been very happy with it. I am now looking to explore many of the paths we have here in the Midwest especially the Rails to Trails system. Many of these are limestone and I was looking for suggestions for a bike that would be best suited for this type of surface. I do not plan on riding anything too rough where a mountain bike would be more appropriate. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I would look at a cyclocross bike or a hard-tail 29er, with the emphasis on the 29er. As your interests have broadened from your road bike, you may eventually find yourself wanting to move further off the beaten path. 29ers roll in an almost road bike-like manner (compared to a standard mountain bike), can carry some speed, but are capable of handling fairly technical terrain. Cross bikes are more like a beefed-up road bike that is capable of some dirt and rougher handling, but not to the level of a purpose-built bike.

You have the road covered. Round out the quiver and the capabilities.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Agreed,

Plus you can put CX tires on a 29er MTB

The easiest way to check is by the rims ISO size. usually stamped or tagged on the wheel

700 = 622-xx


----------

